
Got in Udacity's Self-Driving Car First Batch. Impact of Self-Driving Cars? - hack_mmmm
https://mobile.twitter.com/manumish/status/783671120092286976
======
hack_mmmm
What do you think about the impact of Self-Driving cars? Should more minds
tackle this space?

